

What The Fuck Is My Social Media Strategy? - brianbreslin
http://whatthefuckismysocialmediastrategy.com/

======
moultano
There are only 20 of them.

    
    
        function setTextValueByIndex(index)
        {
        	var r_text = new Array ();
        	r_text[ 0] = "Facilitate audience conversations and drive engagement with social currency";
           	r_text[ 1] = "Maximise breakthrough by leveraging influencers";
        	r_text[ 2] = "Amplify word of mouth by motivating influencers";
        	r_text[ 3] = "Humanise the brand by driving the audience conversations";
        	r_text[ 4] = "Harness social currency to drive buzz";
        	r_text[ 5] = "Drive break through conversations with an engaging viral";
        	r_text[ 6] = "Utilise social currency to amplify experiences and drive conversations";
        	r_text[ 7] = "Maximise buzz by driving word of mouth from relevant influencers";
        	r_text[ 8] = "Increase organic growth by exposing audiences to the brand through breakthrough viral communications";
        	r_text[ 9] = "Encourage positive conversations to drive advocacy";
        	r_text[10] = "Target influencers with engaging assets to act as platforms for conversation";
        	r_text[11] = "Provide brand ambassadors with compelling conversation hooks to enter into communities and fuel advocacy";
        	r_text[12] = "Expose new and relevant communities to the brand by providing assets to encourage brand evangelism";
        	r_text[13] = "Enhance the customer experience by facilitating authentic conversations";
        	r_text[14] = "Expose new users to the brand through organic conversations";
        	r_text[15] = "Build loyalty & increased engagement through ongoing conversation and brand experience";
        	r_text[16] = "Strengthen the emotional connection with the brand by building relationship";
        	r_text[17] = "Maximise the customer experience, driving engagement and bringing the brand alive";
        	r_text[18] = "Ignite the existing community and attract new members by amplifying the experience with relevant and engaging content";
        	r_text[19] = "Identify relevant and compelling hooks for the audience, create content around the hooks and integrate it into their social repertoires";
        	r_text[20] = "Activate audience by giving them compelling social experiences, encouraging advocacy";
        	document.getElementById('bigfuckingtext').innerHTML = r_text[index];
        	
        	document.getElementById('bigfuckingindex').href = "http://whatthefuckismysocialmediastrategy.com/index.html?p=" + index;
        }
     
    

I was hoping they were generated like the postmodernism generator.

~~~
atomical
There are 21.

------
mikecane
That site missed one: "Become a grade-A dick by intrusively engaging with
people who tweet shit about your shit."

------
quizbiz
On a serious note, everyone wants their business/product to be a trending
topic, next to the water cooler, on twitter, on CNN after the superbowl, but
especially on any social website where the activity can be tracked and easily
converted.

The social web, the very same sites like Facebook and Twitter that are used by
individuals, are utilized [if effectively] in a very different way by
businesses and organizations. When done successfully, traffic surges and the
brand catches. But even when not done to that degree, companies are able to
effectively take advantage of relavent discussion and engage potential
customers. If you have a solution, nothing beats talking to people who you
know for a fact are facing the problem you solve.

With or without the buzz words, businesses such as my employer are very eager
to engage potential customers and be louder on the social web than their
competitors. It means potential customers turn into sales easily and cheaply.
I think it's smart. But I worry about the future of a social web, where our
friends get paid to sponsor a message and recommend products to us. The result
would probably be mostly noise. I think noise is a problem as data transfer
and data storage becomes so cheap. (I'm starting to get off topic but that's
why I believe in the longevity of search. Noise needs to be filtered out.)

------
alanh
Amusingly enough, I’m seeing some social media marketers tweet this.

~~~
brianbreslin
thats because they are oblivious.

------
sabj
This is pretty perfect, but I wish the text was all either 2 or 3 lines, or
synced with the 'click for another' link so I didn't have to chase it with my
mouse to get more options.

Also, the text could have had a bit better contrast given the typography
choices.

Otherwise great.

~~~
stellar678
Definitely an important usability tip.

I found this works though: in FF/OSX once you've clicked the link, it stays
highlighted and you can use the Enter key to click it again. Hopefully your
Enter key stays in one place!

------
unfletch
Immediately reminded me of Dack's Web Economy Bullshit Generator, a classic
from the original web bubble. I'm happy to see that it's still online:
<http://dack.com/web/bullshit.html>

------
keyle
That's awesome. But I want to submit the crap I have to hear everyday. Where
is the submit form? :-)

------
patrickgzill
Well, my first suggestion would be to have a shorter domain name, so that the
URL is easier to remember.

Maybe WTFstrategy.com - this domain name shows as available at this point.

~~~
olalonde
IMO the long domain name adds to the awesomeness.

